# TT turn signal flasher unit



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

Turn indicators stopped working on my 03 TT. Everthing lights up inside and out but no blinky, blinky. Did a search with no luck, so anyone know where the flasher unit resides? I'm guessing it's the culprit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (Alan_G_1.8T)*

Try replacing the hazard light relay first. turn signals share the same relay. just did mine a few days ago. You can get it from world impex for 58 dollars. sku nunber:934277 or p/n 
8N0 941 509 A. There is write up on audiworld: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1193292.phtml
If it doesn't fix it, then your turn signal stalk needs to be replaced.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (kenghh)*

I have a used one i could sell ya! 
I had this problem on my car as well.. but ended up being the actual stalk and not the relay


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (kenghh)*

Thanks for the info and the link to the DIY write up. I just thought of something, I bought my car from an Audi dealership and it has CPO coverage, so this should be covered I imagine. I'm due for an oil change and will ask to get this fixed under warranty while I'm in there.


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (Alan_G_1.8T)*

i have the same prob with my 2000 TT


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (RAULTPEREZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RAULTPEREZ* »_i have the same prob with my 2000 TT









It's another characTTer trait!


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_
It's another characTTer trait!

yeah i see ! also the dome light sometimes work sometimes don't


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (RAULTPEREZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RAULTPEREZ* »_
yeah i see ! also the dome light sometimes work sometimes don't









characTTer trait.. hahah


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (Alan_G_1.8T)*

Just watch out....the CPO has a $50 deductible....it's probally cheaper to buy the realy and swap it out yourself...

Sean


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (EuroStyle)*

Your right sir, I checked the deductable and it's actually 100 bucks in Canada! Bloody undervalued Canadian dollar! Funny enough, I had the blinker problem only for one day, and it's never happened again since?? I'm sure it will likely come back again, but it's been over a month with no repeat issues. I'll fix it myself if it stops working.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (Alan_G_1.8T)*

I'm having intermittent signal problems on my 2004 TT Coupe. The light comes on and stays solid instead of blinking. This is for both the right and left positions. However, it will start working again just as randomly.
Please provide any updates. Is this really a relay problem or something else?


_Modified by JettaRed at 11:17 AM 4/21/2009_


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (Alan_G_1.8T)*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Ironically, after I posted about it, the same thing happened while my wife was driving....lights stay on solid, but then the next day worked. We are under the factory warranty untilll next month, so I went in.......they actually did not balk about them not doing the problem right now, and had it in stock. Of course they spend 1/2 hour going online for the radio code, instead of asking......it was in the manual! For free, I guess I should not complain.....

Regardless, it fixed the problem.....
Sean


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (Alan_G_1.8T)*

my blinkers also stopped working about a week ago or so


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (redTTalms)*

Replace your emergency flasher switch, as mentioned above. The Audiworld article is a great how-to.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (JettaRed)*

i am having the same problem but not always
just started today with the cold weather. 
stays on inside arrow on and all turn signal light on to which ever side i turn the stalk. 
but my hazards work fine blinky blinky
but if i turn the stalk a direction while the harzards are on it stays lit on that direction and will still blink the other dirrection. . 
coudl that still be my hazard relay ? 
Thx


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (jason bouchard)*

In my opinion, yes, it's your hazzard relay. Mine did the same, eventually no signals, but the hazzards always still worked. I replaced the hazzard switch relay and it's all working perfectly now. Amazing how many TT's come up with this problem!


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Blinkers stopped working here too, 2003 coupe. They've been flaky for months, blinking unevenly every now and then, but in the last week they've just stopped completely. Sometimes they go for 5 or 10 times before stopping.
Gonna order the hazard switch relay and give that a go. Looks like the radio has to come out first, I have the keys but for some reason one side always pops out instead of locking into place so I haven't gotten the radio to come out.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (JettaRed)*

i am having the same problem but not always
just started today with the cold weather. 
stays on inside arrow on and all turn signal light on to which ever side i turn the stalk. 
but my hazards work fine blinky blinky
but if i turn the stalk a direction while the harzards are on it stays lit on that direction and will still blink the other dirrection. . 
coudl that still be my hazard relay ? 
Thx


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (jason bouchard)*

Dead hazard unit, get a new one


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: TT turn signal flasher unit (l88m22vette)*

its weird because now it wont do it anymore, it was just thatday, and i changed nothing.


----------

